# Gesshin Ginga Restocking



## JBroida (Oct 2, 2013)

A bunch of Gesshin Ginga wa-pettys, wa-hankotsu, wa-honesuki, and some 210mm wa-gyutos are back in stock...
http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/kitchen-knives/gesshin-ginga.html


----------



## XooMG (Oct 3, 2013)

Ha! I knew it!

I emailed you about when the Ginga 210 stainless wagyutos would be restocked, but since you weren't sure at the time, I got impatient and ordered a Sakai Yusuke 210 extra hard, thinking the extra thickness at the spine would not be a huge deal. Still waiting for the package and now the Ginga's back! Now I get to wring my hands for a while and wonder about whether I've made a huge mistake. :curse:

Robert.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Oct 3, 2013)

XooMG said:


> Ha! I knew it!
> 
> I emailed you about when the Ginga 210 stainless wagyutos would be restocked, but since you weren't sure at the time, I got impatient and ordered a Sakai Yusuke 210 extra hard, thinking the extra thickness at the spine would not be a huge deal. Still waiting for the package and now the Ginga's back! Now I get to wring my hands for a while and wonder about whether I've made a huge mistake. :curse:
> 
> Robert.



You must learn patience, Grasshopper. Order a custom knife - that will be a good way to start.

Rick


----------



## CoqaVin (Oct 3, 2013)

Pensacola Tiger said:


> You must learn patience, Grasshopper. Order a custom knife - that will be a good way to start.
> 
> Rick



haha good one rick...Im on the list for my first custom...patience is a virtue my friend


----------



## labor of love (Oct 3, 2013)

no wa handle cleaver? :cry:


----------



## JBroida (Oct 3, 2013)

Sadly, not yet I'm really sorry those are taking so long. I swear we have all of this stuff on order


----------



## 420layersofdank (Oct 5, 2013)

Just checked the site again and 210 wa petty in wh #2 is still out of stock . Any idea when they will be back?


----------



## JBroida (Oct 5, 2013)

i've got a few more boxes coming from them soon, but i dont know whats in them yet. I will let you know when things get here. If you would like to be on our wait list, shoot me an e-mail and i'd be glad to add you to it.


----------

